# Dog Paddle



## AlanE (Jun 18, 2012)

As I often do, I spent Saturday floating, fishing and taking some shots of "The River"... Included are a number of shots from my day on the Chattahoochee. 




P1050734 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




P1050614 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




P1050728 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




P1050610 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




P1050710 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




P1050716 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Balancing Act by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh hai, Doggie! The last one, Balancing Act, is very amusing. Doggie looks a little unsure of the situation.


----------



## AlanE (Jun 18, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Oh hai, Doggie! The last one, Balancing Act, is very amusing. Doggie looks a little unsure of the situation.


 Thanks... We have done enough of these now where Blaze just takes it all in stride...


----------



## smilesyota (Jun 26, 2012)

I like the first one!


----------



## AlanE (Jun 26, 2012)

smilesyota said:


> I like the first one!



Thanks, he's like a big hood ornament


----------



## KirkS (Jun 27, 2012)

Were you way down yonder on the Chatahoochie? Doesn't look that muddy to me....


----------



## AlanE (Jun 27, 2012)

KirkS said:


> Were you way down yonder on the Chatahoochie? Doesn't look that muddy to me....



It is the Hooch, a little north of Atlanta.... It takes a good rain or a water release from Buford Dam to really muddy the Chattahoochie up.


----------



## groan (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome, Tarpon 120. Nice boat! I wanted one but got a good deal on the Pungo 100. I outfitted it with a rod mount and some bungee and it works great for bass. 
great shots too.


----------



## AlanE (Jun 27, 2012)

groan said:


> Awesome, Tarpon 120. Nice boat! I wanted one but got a good deal on the Pungo 100. I outfitted it with a rod mount and some bungee and it works great for bass.
> great shots too.



I have been really pleased with the tarpon... It's stable, tracks well, enough storage to pack some camping gear, and I can fit a 50lb dog on it  , only drawback is the weight is about 70lbs empty. I don't now much about the Pungo but if it gets you down the river that's a good thing... Glad you like the pics, do you take any while floating? If so I would like to see them.


----------



## g13a (Jun 27, 2012)

Balancing act is the best amongst all.
 I'm wondering how 1st picture would have looked with boat coming towards camera and doggie facing the camera...


----------



## paigew (Jun 27, 2012)

love that last one, cute doggy


----------



## AlanE (Jun 27, 2012)

g13a said:


> Balancing act is the best amongst all.
> I'm wondering how 1st picture would have looked with boat coming towards camera and doggie facing the camera...



Thanks.. Good idea, I might borrow it next time we're out on the water


----------



## AlanE (Jun 27, 2012)

paigew said:


> love that last one, cute doggy



Thanks Paige...


----------

